# Harmony Ultimate Remote



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I recently replaced my old Universal Osiris remote with a new Harmony Ultimate. I though others might want to hear of my experience with it and other users might want to chime in with their own experience.

My application is rather straightforward, so I expected it to be pretty easy to set up. I use a Panasonic 50ST50 PDP, an Onkyo TX-NR709, Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD DVR, and Panasonic DMP-BD60 player. Nothing exotic nor complex, and the Ultimate is probably overkill, but I wanted to see what the top of the line Harmony could do.

For those unfamiliar with these remotes, the setup is done by logging in to the Harmony web site, entering your equipment, and it downloads the setup via USB connection. The ultimate comes with a wireless hub that is an RF remote extender with IR output as well as ports for blasters. It comes with two blasters and connects to wifi. Because I have my equipment on the other side of the wall behind my display, I need a remote extender. I like the idea of using RF for the link instead of IR to avoid an infrared sensor and not depend on line of site. The connection of the hub to wifi also allows the easy use of other devices with the Harmony app such as phones and tablets. 

The setup was easy, but tedious. That seems contradictory, but I will explain. The interface is easy and I had no problem negotiating it with no reference to any instructions. The tedious part was that I had to repeat the setup several times to get the AVR to work from the remote. At one point I actually gave up and started to program the buttons manually, but decided that the reason I bought it was for an easy plug and play solution. So I went back and tried for a fourth time and finally got everything to work as expected. The help options on the site are, like most, rather trivial FAQs and not very helpful. I have no idea why I had to repeat the install to get it to work.

So how does the remote work? I am very happy with how it works. The preprogrammed activities are quite good and the button selections are OK. I like the RF because we operate the system from the kitchen where we have a view of the set from, and from the dining table far to one side of the great room where the system is. IR was always fussy from these locations with some devices. Now it works very reliably. I also like the ability to run the system off of the phone app using the wifi link to the hub. Finding the hub on the wifi is slow and unreliable, however, but it does usually work. When the remote gets left in the kitchen or misplaced by one of the users, I can just open the phone app and control the system. I can also turn the volume down from the bedroom if the kids get a little loud. 

Overall, I am happy with the remote now that I have it set up. One very serious downside, however, is the ergonomic design. The remote is rather short, and the location of the volume,channel scan, mute, guide, and previous channel buttons near the bottom of the remote is a major design flaw in my opinion. These buttons should be placed for comfortable reach with the thumb when the remote is held in the position it affords in the hand. Not so here. You have to hold the remote awkwardly to reach these controls with the thumb. If they had made the remote longer they could have had more space for a few more hard buttons and made it easier to use with one hand. IMO, any single hand remote should be designed to use comfortably with one hand. This design is marginal at best in this regard.

I do also like the rechargeable remote with charging stand. I don't have to swap batteries periodically and everyone knows where the remote belongs and should be found...on the charger.

Good product overall. Probably overpriced and overkill for most systems, with disappointing ergonomics. I'll keep it because it works pretty well, but one would think that at this late date, 30 years after the first programmable remotes came out, we could at least get the ergonomics right.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't know Harmony had come out with a new remote but after reading your write up looked it up on Amazon. From the pictures it does look much shorter than my Harmony One and actually looks as though they cut it in half. They also appear to be quite proud of it as Amazon was showing it at just over $300! It is sharp looking and in the end I'm sure you'll adjust to the awkward ergonomic design.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It comes with the hub which is $100 if purchased separately, but yes, it is pricey.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Read the dimensions on the Ultimate and they are pretty close to the One. With the One most of your button "traffic" is located halfway to 3/4 up the remote. Looks like with the Ultimate it's lower and therefore could see what you're saying about it being somewhat awkward to operate one handed. A very sharp looking remote nonetheless.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Exactly. If the touch screen was at the top and the main controls were more in the middle with the transport controls at the bottom it would be more easy to use. Maybe a bit longer would be good too.


----------

